# Vom Banach



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

I was wondering if you guys could tell me what you think of Vom Banach breeders. http://vombanachk9.homestead.com/

I'm about a year, possibly two depending on how school goes, from getting a GSD, but I'm putting together a list of breeders to start contacting. I've read on here before that it's not a bad idea to be in contact with a breeder a year or even more before you even purchase a puppy








Mostly I'm looking at west german workinglines, but I haven't totally ruled out the DDR East german shepherds either. This is one of the breeders I'm considering if I decide to go that route. I'm looking for a dog that will be very active with me, but a definite off switch so it will settle in the house. I would like to do agility or possibly even schutzhund if the puppy showed potential and enjoyed it, but that's honestly less likely due to the commitment of that particular sport. He/she would be my active companion and we would do whatever activity we enjoyed the most together to have some sort of job to do. 
That's my plan anyway,








Feel free to PM if you would prefer.


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm also curious about Vom Banach. We're looking at her pups too.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

I think there's 4 people on the board with pups from her. Hopefully they'll chime in! But judging from how they look, just appearance wise, they're good-looking dogs.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1195957&page=2#Post1195957

Here's a recent one.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Tracy's (BlackGSD) Siren comes to mind. Gorgeous and athletic

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1193322


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

From apperance alone, and just by conversing with other owners on this site, they seem to be a great kennel.

Beautiful, athletic dogs.

I hope BlackGSD and mjbgsd see this thread, you can always PM them as well and ask for their input.

ETA: Siren is one of my favorites on here (shh.. don't tell anyone), just look at her! Most athletic looking, beautiful dog I have seen in awhile!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Also GSD07 has a vom Banach dog. I have met her guy, Anton, as well as BlackGSD's Siren and they are both nice dogs.

I would consider this breeder if I wanted those lines.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't have a Von Banach dog but know people that do and they are very happy. I have talked to Julie she is very knowledgeable and a first class person.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Nice dogs, but question.

I would look for a breeder that trains and competes in the areas that you are looking for.

Wanda with Max comes to mind. She is out there, training and competing. She knows what to look for in a puppy for agility and schutzhund.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

From the first post it looks like the OP looks for an active companion and not for a sport prospect, and probably won't do SchH. Julie is focused on SAR dogs and she does an amazing job with matching pups and owners if the owners know exactly what they want.

Anton is from this kennel. He has an amazing off switch, solid nerves, a natural tracker and I hope to take him as far as I can in this venue, would absolutely excel in agility if I let him (I hate AKC agility and find it incredibly boring for myself so I can't force myself to do it). Anton is truly everything I wanted in a puppy and I'm thrilled to see that he's maturing into my dream dog. He's a thinking dog, never reacts out of the blue, aloof with strangers and a marshmallow with kids, goes everywhere with me, but he's pretty strong willed, possesses quite a bit of suspicion, requires respect and he's maturing very slow ( at 19 months I still consider him a baby).

There are so many good breeders out there, of DDR lines included, and what breeder you will go with is such a personal choice, really. My good experience won't guarantee your good experience and vise verse. The only thing is that you absolutely need to know what you want before even approaching the breeders, and then feel comfortable with the breeder himself.


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

We're definitely looking for a companion dog too.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

im sure tracy "blackGSD" will be all over this one..


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

IMO you can't go wrong with dog from her. She has been the nicest person I have ever met and always answers my questions. Her knowledge on the breed is just mind blowing! We went to dinner with her a couple of weeks ago and it was very fun, so kind and warm. We've been talking with her for a year now and I'm glad to have gotten Akbar from her. All her dogs are gorgeous, especially Aron and her baby Jara.








One thing I really liked was that she told us that if Akbar was not in any litters she had atm, which I wanted a dark sable, male, and the temperament for me, she would not just place one on us, she'd make sure she would get a puppy matching that and she did! She's just amazing at how well she places puppies with onwers. 
If she could, she would write a book on all the knowledge she has on breeding, birthing, the types of lines she has, etc. She's just so well informed on everything. I'm very impressed.








If you want an excellent dog, go with her, you can't go wrong.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86Nice dogs, but question.
> 
> I would look for a breeder that trains and competes in the areas that you are looking for.
> 
> Wanda with Max comes to mind. She is out there, training and competing. She knows what to look for in a puppy for agility and schutzhund.


I 2nd what Sue said


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

The reason that I mentioned that above is that the OP mentioned they might be interested in other things in addition to family companion. And if you have not done the venue, how can you select a dog to dog that?

And having met Max with my then 4 year old daughter in the Ag center, LOT of noise, all types/sizes dogs running past, Max is one of the most stable and sure dogs that I have met.


----------



## bosco146 (Jan 30, 2004)

Ive got a Banach dog as well, Bear. I just posted a string of new photos if you want to search my posts and take a look. Julie was a dream to deal with and Bear has been awsome. I still send her emails once a week with questions or updates, and I get a reply within an hour.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

The key word is 'might' which usually means 'not really' down the road, and then the family gets stuck with high drive dog... But for SchH I wouldn't not consider DDR dog anyway.

I think it's more important to make sure that the stability gets passed down to progeny because no matter how good Max is it's Wanda who owns him









Anton was a little sharp as a young puppy but now he won't flinch at any noise, dogs passing by, kids jumping from behind to pet him, he's really turning into a bomb proof dog. He won't do SchH though (and I knew that) because he's not interested in play with outsiders too much, but I would be interested to have him evaluated for PP in a few years if we move, I think he has the guts to deal with pressure but we'll see, I maybe wrong.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I have to agree with Oksana. DDR dogs are gorgeous, I have one. But typically they aren't really for sport. Some possess the drives, but most I have seen do not really have it for schutzhund. And if it does show up (drive) it can take years to get them titled. Grace doesn't have much prey drive. She doesn't really even like people other than us and she's been everywhere with me. That's just her nature. Good for protection, but not for sport.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Oskana,

The stability is being produced from Max. That is what is good. And yes, it is Wanda that owns him, but she is one that gets out there and knows all aspects of her dogs and what they are producing.

I am not saying Banach dogs are not good. I have heard good things about them and people are happy.

But, if you are looking for a family dog that can also possibly do agility and/or schutzhund done the line, that is why I recommended also looking into a breeder that knows that/does that.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I love my Max "girl" )) I did alot of searching around and am not a novice owner. I am quite partial to those DDR dogs, and also having had a czech dog wanted that combo. 

I liked that Max was so versatile and "mom" was no slouch either. I was also a fan of Reiko, Max's dad and had at the time, a male related to reiko.

She's been an easy trainer , definately has alot of energy but it isn't an obnoxious energy, and after some pretty negative experiences in a puppy class we took, (long story) she, thankfully hasn't held it against me, and has good recovery.

Masi is only 17mths, so she's still pretty immature in my book, but she's so far, been one of those dogs, that goes with the flow.,doesn't matter where we are, or what we're doing, she's fine with it and she's ready to try anything I throw at her. Did I mention she is way to smart for me as well? LOL

I have heard good things also about von banach dogs, but just wanted to say that I do Love my max girl,,and one day, will go for a boy )))


----------



## catbest (Apr 3, 2001)

Wanda is an exemplary breeder. For full disclosure she is also a good friend of mine. I have talked to her on a daily basis when she raises a litter and she is dedicated to the core. The time she spends imprinting, socializing and making sure her pups are healthy is really amazing. She only breeds a few litters a year to make sure she has time to work with each one. Even so, I think she would agree with me when I say her pups are not for everyone. She breeds some really strong, driven working lines. Success training one would depend on the person's experience, time and commitment. Not many (including me!) can title a dog to her Max's capabilities. 

Its really a team effort in getting a new pup that requires both buyer and breeder to do a good job. I recommend both parties to meet in person if at all possible. A puppy purchaser needs to do homework and study lines but a good breeder will also want to get to know you, your capabilities and your expectations. Its a two way street and it not just up to the breeder to make all the right decisions without getting to know you. 

Julie has a very solid, well run breeding program and quite a few others here in Wa state where I live. No she does not title her own dogs but maybe that is not as important to a buyer. People who have visited her are highly impressed with her. If you have time to get to know her she might be the breeder for you, I would just make a call to chat if you are interested. 

I am not familiar with NC but I would imagine that there is a breeder listing for that area too and you could get some visits set up. You can learn SO much from doing that and asking questions. 

After making a rotten decision on two of my German Shepherds I choose a DDR female from SchraderhausK9 in Roy Wa and I could not be more pleased with her health and temperament. I waited a long time to get my girl and while I waited I developed what seems to be a good training plan, so far so good. I have heard about DDR dogs being slower. My girl acts more like a puppy at home but she has extremely serious work ethics and strong drives although I consider her very friendly when socializing time comes around. I have had her evaluated by a K9 Patrol officer and her drives for Sch. are solid responses. I am training her in tracking now and will continue to go that direction for now. I have a lot of kid/grandkids at my home and since Izzy is only a year old I want her first OB/tracking trained before I do more of the bite/PP work. 

JMO again of course, lineage does make a difference but I think it's more a matter of breeding, genetics, as well as your training capabilities, training accessibility, and of course your pups temperament. 
Cat Best
WA State


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hi CAT!!!!!! Just thought I would say good to see you on here!!! Izzy is a the best!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Just as I said, choosing a breeder is a very personal experience, and when we are happy with our puppy we do recommend the breeder and do side with our favorite breeder because we develop personal and/or business relationship with him or her. I don't see anything wrong with this.

I just thought that since this is a thread for opinions specifically on Vom Banach kennel I would share mine because I have first hand experience and could not be happier, seriously. I understand that those who do not have experience with vomBanach but do have successful experience with others do recommend their own preferred breeders, and that's a great info for OP. 

I agree with Sue that it's nice when a breeder works the dogs but for myself it's not a mandatory criterion.

Hi Cathie, I second that Izzy is a great dog. But Anton is still the best LOL Just kidding


----------



## catbest (Apr 3, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWHi CAT!!!!!! Just thought I would say good to see you on here!!! Izzy is a the best!


Hi Kathy!! Izzy is doing great, thanks, I think she rocks. Deb is laying blind tracks for me now and today her little fur brain kicked into ooohhhhh, I see, I am tracking someone else besides Mom. Debbie and I could see the wheels turning, it was SO cool. Tasha did the best she has done in months, she was feeling so great and Q-Man has reached another level too, he is freaking GORGEOUS. We miss you higus.
Cath


----------



## catbest (Apr 3, 2001)

Hi Cathie, I second that Izzy is a great dog. But Anton is still the best LOL Just kidding







[/quote]

Hi O, you know Anton is one of my really special favorites!! He rocks. I hope to see you both soon as possible.
Cath


----------

